# Nano driftwood?



## NannerPudding (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is the driftwood in my other tank (ignore how much of a mess it is. I swear whatever rotala sp. that is in there hates me).


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought the piece for my nano tank off e-b-a-y, but for my bigger tanks I just go down to the local river and find my own weathered driftwood.


----------



## NannerPudding (Aug 8, 2013)

Alas, evilbay and other vendors may be the only way to go. I'll try searching a bit more to see if I can find something adequate.


----------



## MondoBongo (Jul 21, 2013)

when i did my nano scape i just grabbed a nice little piece of driftwood from my local fish store. bonus, i got it at the same time i purchased the tank, so i was able to test the fit right there.

since my tank is a 2.3 gallon, the piece of wood only cost me $5.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think it looks bad! But I ordered my Malaysian driftwood from amazon a while back. They have a lot available.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

You won't find heavy gnarled root-like pieces, but you can get nano sized manzanita branches pretty cheaply from places like bloomsandbranches.com

The sandblasted ones will start off ghostly white and look really unnatural in your tank at first--but they'll quickly start to darken and turn a deep brown within a few months. They've a wide range of sizes available and it's a simple matter to trim out the size/shape of pieces you need--or take a wide spreading branch apart and arrange them as a single lower grouping.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out the greenmachineonline, they have individual pieces of nano wood with their own 360 degree pictures. But, you need to have documentation since they are located in the UK. You could also try ADG, they have nano pieces of Hornwood.


----------



## NannerPudding (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! It would be nice if I didn't have to buy it, but if I go that route I'll definitely check out these sites.


----------



## NannerPudding (Aug 8, 2013)

Woohoo! I think I found some driftwood that will work!


----------



## Jrmcquill (Aug 7, 2013)

Manzanita bird perches at petco/petsmart?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jrmcquill said:


> Manzanita bird perches at petco/petsmart?


Do they sell them there? I must look.


----------



## NannerPudding (Aug 8, 2013)

They do actually! I have seen them there.


----------

